# Will getting a second cockatiel help loneliness?



## Diana&Ruby (Apr 8, 2014)

My tiel Ruby is always calling and crying for people when we're not around and I just don't have the time to be with her always and she really doesn't like me anyways. I want to buy a much bigger cage with more things to do and another cockatiel, would have to be a female because she has history of egg binding when around males. But Ruby is a human lover and I don't know if another bird will stop her constant cries for people. Do 2 female cockatiels get along? Does anyone have experience with my issue? Thank youearl:


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Hard to say. I do know, from personal experience, that having a second tiel around calmed my first one. They are not super bonded but they do feel more safe when I am out of the room and such. The flock calling has reduced.


----------



## SoCalTiels (Oct 8, 2013)

So here's something you're eventually going to hear, if you haven't already. Don't get a bird for a bird. If adding another bird to your home suits you as a person, thats a reason to go for it. But if its just for company for the bird you have, its not always the best option. Thats just the general opinion.

Personally, I had had Bird for years and he would flock call and literally scream all day every day after I went to college and my mom was dealing with him. When I came home, it helped a little but he would still scream and scream and scream. I decided to get Mango last August, and they freaking hated each other. Mango was the sweetest thing imaginable and Bird was the almighty a**hat looking to attack her anytime she came close. They had to be housed separately until I got my double flight cage that let them just not interact at all. But the moment I got Mango, even if Bird hated her even being near by, the screaming stopped completely.

I've added other birds to the flock, and we lost Mango to something that surgically could not be helped, and Bird is still the ultimate jerk to the others. But there is something about their physical presence that helps him. Even if he is a loner bird and always will be, the fact that there are even other birds around has absolutely stopped him screaming in every way. He can still get loud if left in my room, but when we bring him out to the living room, he moves around the rolling play stand and chitters to himself but ultimately stays quiet.

Personally, I would recommend it. Bird was always a bit extreme on the attitude side, so I wouldn't say my experience is typical, its just something that could and should be expected to happen. Introducing news birds doesn't always work, but it does it most cases. If your bird seemed panicked when alone and wants you there at all times, and you are in the position to take on the care of another bird (food/cage size/time etc) then it really seems to me like something that could help Ruby in the long run.

I still would like to maintain the idea that getting a bird for a bird isn't always best, but if it improves your life and hers, it might be something to look into. I would try to find a younger bird, one that you know or can find that is on the calmer more easy going side. It'd have a lot more of a chance of working out if you introduce them slowly.


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

to be honest, there's no way of knowing. Ruby might love a companion to chat to and play with, but she might also shun them.
when you're buying a new bird, to co-exist with your current bird, you have to be prepared to take risks: especially the risk of them not getting along. cockatiels don't get along always so you'd need to prepared for the potential eventuality of having another cage and having them live separately. 
having said that, i have three birds and they all live in the same cage and socialise - some of them aren't best buddies but in my experience, if you introduce slowly and don't force them upon each other, it can work out well.
since you need a female, you'd have to buy an adult one, or get one DNA sexed, since it's virtually impossible to visually sex a juvenile cockatiel.
so it's just a risk that you might have to take - personally i LOVE having three birds. they interact together which is so cute, and it does alleviate the need for human interaction a little though it definitely doesn't replace it in entirety


----------



## puffsmum (Apr 29, 2014)

Hi, I had two hand fed teils that were only a few days older than each other. They both ended up being females and Puff attacked the other one even though the other one was older. I ended up getting another cage, we moved house in May and I ended up selling the cage and bird as the house we are in is tiny. Puff likes having me to herself, she does screech for a while when I go out of the room but it doesn't take her long to quieten down. Hope this helps


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

In my experience, YES, it does help. That doesn't necessarily mean that they will love (or even really like) each other, but in my experience cockatiels will usually form some sort of a flock bond and derive comfort from each others' presence.

I somewhat disagree when people say "don't get a bird for your bird," only because of my personal experience with many cockatiels. From what I have seen, it DOES benefit them to have others around. But if they are caged, two individuals who do not get along may need separate cages.


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

moonchild said:


> In my experience, YES, it does help. That doesn't necessarily mean that they will love (or even really like) each other, but in my experience cockatiels will usually form some sort of a flock bond and derive comfort from each others' presence.
> 
> I somewhat disagree when people say "don't get a bird for your bird," only because of my personal experience with many cockatiels. From what I have seen, it DOES benefit them to have others around. But if they are caged, two individuals who do not get along may need separate cages.


I totally agree with this.


----------



## cheery (Nov 15, 2012)

I used to get a relative to look after Beauty when we went on holiday as they also had a tiel. The arrangement was reversed when they went away and we had a few hours of screeching when the other bird, Major, went home. I was then offered Major which I accepted. He was bullied by Beauty to such an extent that he gave up and died one evening. He couldn't have been more than 6 or 7. Beauty was a bit agitated for a while after that but eventually came back to normal. 

At the moment Oscar is getting a bit bitey and I sometimes consider another tiel but I then remember the problems that brought. He is friendly most of the time but he just wants affection on his terms. I'll put it down to him being a bratty young bird and he'll grow out of it again. He has the radio and kitchen lights on during the day plus 7 or 8 hours out of his cage Tuesday to Friday and all day Saturday to Monday. He'll land on you if you're doing something interesting and follow you around. We don't have any screeching problems, only running up and down his cage when you are going through the door.


----------



## Riley92 (Apr 1, 2014)

My tiel is a little too attached to me and constantly meeps when I'm out of sight or even start moving away. I thought getting a second tiel would help but it made no difference at all. After 12 months she still ignored the new tiel and fretted just as much when I left. 

When I got her a companion I was told not to get another female as they make each other clucky and are likely to lay more than usual. The breeder also told me a male and female won't breed unless they have somewhere safe and tucked away to nest (i.e. under a couch or bed). Just have to keep an eye on the male to make sure he isn't hunting for a nest (since he's the one that sits on the eggs). Have to say my girl didn't get hormonal or lay any eggs and they were in the same cage they whole time.

She is now back solo but I have stocked up on a lot of toys. She loves mirrors, so toys that are shiny keep her blissfully occupied when I'm gone. Some tiels just prefer human company rather than another bird. When I leave the house I put in one of her favourite toys so she doesn't associate me leaving as a horrible thing anymore. Hope that helps


----------

